

Ask HN: What registrar are you using? - blhack

I know a lot of people are switching to namecheap, but honestly, using this site feels almost as cumbersome as godaddy did.  Is there a registrar that caters to technically competent people specifically?  I don't want to feel like I'm navigating a BUY THIS! minefield every time I need to modify my domain information.
======
abruzzi
Dyn.com. They don't cover a lot of TLDs, and aren't the cheapest if you have
100s of domains, but they are competent have some nices extra features and
browsing their pages doesn't feel like walking through a Bangkok market.

